# Corel Draw x5 & Roland GX24...need help setting up and cutting design.



## LisaMcConnell (Jan 4, 2011)

I apologize in advance for being a 'needy newbie' but I am BEYOND frustrated. I am completely new to Corel, completely new to the GX24. I have been told I need to designate a color as my Cut Contour Color...but I don't know how to do that. After I do that I am not positive I know how to set up the contour cutting line around the design in Corel. 

I have tried searching for step by step instructions, but usually they are for different versions of Corel and the 'titles' aren't matching up. Tried calling tech support where I bought the cutter and watched their educational videos. Tech support gave a message that everyone was busy and to go to online chat...went there and got a message that everyone was busy and to submit request for help and they would respond within in one business day. Did that and three days later and no response. 

So I am so very much hoping some kind soul with lots of patience will walk me through this. Here is the scoop....

Trying to cut fashion vinyl for three t-shirts. Have a clip art image and wording in Corel file. Don't know how to pick/set up a contour cut color in Corel. Read that Corel x5 has Roland Color Palette already in software...but I don't see it. And finally, after that is set up, how do I get that contour color line around the image for the cutter to recognize it as a cut line? Thanks and again my apologies for asking for such basic stuff.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You should have received Cut Studio with the GX24 and that is where you set the contour cut line...design in Corel...take to Cut Studio. There is a pretty good users group forum for Roland. you will find it at Roland User Forums I assume that Dana is still the manager of the cutter div and he frequents the forum.. but check out the forum I referred to


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

As Charles has said if you have CutStudio and the plug in for Corel installed you shouldn't need anything else. Once your design is ready to send to the cutter just click on the link to take it to CutStudio, once you are there you can go to File and Cutting Setup select Properties and Get From Machine to set the size of the material in the program from the cutter if you are connected USB. Then send it to the cutter. 
You would only need a Contour Color if you were sending out to one of the print and cut units. Hope this helps!
CW


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I second that. Forget about CutContour and setting a color. You do not need to do that with the GX-24 to cut.

Best way is what was stated above: 
Design in Corel
Export to Cut Studio (clicking on the plugin)
Select File, then cutting 
Select the GX-24 then press OK

Do you have the plugin installed?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Lisa - you do not need any of the roland stuff for a GX24 cutter. All the X5 stuff are for Roland's Print/Cutters. So here are three ways to make it work for you:
- If you have loaded the shortcut - then select your design and hit the shortcut tab which will launch CutStudio - In CutStudio - remember to go to File - Cutting Setup - to setup your cutter and ensure it is communication

- in Corel you can cut and paste into CutStudio - if the image is grayed - then go to the object tab in CutStudio and select image outline - for the program to get the cutlines for you - you can alter them by converting to polylines and breaking them to arrange.

- the last way is to import an EPS file that you created from an exported Corel file 

Your GX 24 is a little challenging in the beginning but shortly you will see great benefit from what it can actually do verses some other brands.
If you are working with something particular just post it here so I can modify or expand the above. Your 24 is very flexible so as not to confuse you I stuck to these 3 instead of giving you more.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

idonaldson said:


> Lisa - you do not need any of the roland stuff for a GX24 cutter. All the X5 stuff are for Roland's Print/Cutters.


?? She has a GX24 cutter that came with the Roland CutStuido and there is a plug in for CorelDRAW 10 - X5. The GX24 is a cutter only but does have an optical eye so you can print to a color printed then cut the files on the GX24. Roland Printer/Cutters use Versaworks. I'm a little confused on the statement that is followed by how to use Roland CutStdio.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

OP was talking about using the corel x5 roland stuff which was included to help those with rolands Print/cutters. My statement is those color charts and cutlines (spotcolors) are not needed for a roland cutter and I stand by that. So my post was to forget those charts and explained 3 ways to get a design into cutstudio. I acknowledge her using the plug-in from inside corel if she properly loaded it, that was my 1st hypen. But the install is a several step option and if the user is new - it is not that straight forward. If that is the case - I provided 2 additional methods to get designs into cutsudio. In addition to those two - there are others, but my purpose was to make it easier not harder or confusing. So the stuff I was referring to was the color charts and if that was not clear - hopefully the confusion is relieved. 
The print/cut portion that is with the GX24 and cutstudio is as you stated for using an outside printer to add registration marks to be read by the optical eye of the GX for cutting.


----------



## HiPro Sportswear (Aug 11, 2011)

HI
I downloaded the plug in "it says" its installed or at least itjust disappears but I still see no icon on my corel x5. Am I doing something wrong...

Bob


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You need to go to Tools and Customizations then go to Commands. At the top of the screen change it from File to Macros. Click and drag the ExecuteCutStudio macro to the Corel Screen where you want the icon to be, I put mine next to the Screen Zoom setting at the top. Then click OK on the menu and you should be all set.


----------



## HiPro Sportswear (Aug 11, 2011)

Corel Whisperer said:


> You need to go to Tools and Customizations then go to Commands. At the top of the screen change it from File to Macros. Click and drag the ExecuteCutStudio macro to the Corel Screen where you want the icon to be, I put mine next to the Screen Zoom setting at the top. Then click OK on the menu and you should be all set.


Thanks for the help. I now have an icon there , I highlighted the test wording that I created in corel x5 hit the button and now it says
_cstmp_.tmp has a bad format ????

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

What version of CutStudio do you have installed? You may need to go to Roland's site and download the latest version.


----------



## HiPro Sportswear (Aug 11, 2011)

I went to the roland website and downloaded the NEWEST corel plug in....still not working...
Arggggg...lol

Bob


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

What version of CutStudio are you running?


----------



## HiPro Sportswear (Aug 11, 2011)

The version is 1.3


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

The latest version is 1.4 try downloading and installing it and give it another try here is the link  //


----------



## wlt903 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have read through thread and apologize in advance if I am missing the answer. The "read me" of the Corel install for plug in goes only to v4. We are using v5. I tried to go to tools/customization in corel to activate? plug in .. but not seeing it? Does the corel plug in that comes on the Roland GX-24 work with v5? if so, directions on the steps that I am missing would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

wlt903 said:


> I have read through thread and apologize in advance if I am missing the answer. The "read me" of the Corel install for plug in goes only to v4. We are using v5. I tried to go to tools/customization in corel to activate? plug in .. but not seeing it? Does the corel plug in that comes on the Roland GX-24 work with v5? if so, directions on the steps that I am missing would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


You will need to go to Roland's site and down load the update to work with X5 Roland DGA - Worldwide leader in vinyl cutters, wide-format inkjet printers and printer/cutters, 3d scanners and milling devices and engravers


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

wlt903 said:


> I have read through thread and apologize in advance if I am missing the answer. The "read me" of the Corel install for plug in goes only to v4. We are using v5. I tried to go to tools/customization in corel to activate? plug in .. but not seeing it? Does the corel plug in that comes on the Roland GX-24 work with v5? if so, directions on the steps that I am missing would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


While you're troubleshooting the plugin, export from Corel as .EPS or .AI
Then drag into CutStudio or use the Import command under File.

The Corel plugin is just a macro to do this process for you. Once you get the plugin figured out, it's a one click process. Check the youtube page in my signature for more cutstudio videos.

-Dana


----------

